# Lomachenko vs Linares



## TMA17 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Danny T (May 14, 2018)

Was a good fight by both Linares put Lomachenko down in the 6th. Great come back by Lomachenko.


----------



## CB Jones (May 14, 2018)

Lomachenko is just on a whole different level.

I love how easy he makes it looks when he steps around behind his opponents lead foot.  My son works on that alot


----------



## macher (May 14, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Lomachenko is just on a whole different level.
> 
> I love how easy he makes it looks when he steps around behind his opponents lead foot.  My son works on that alot



Linares defended that well though.


----------

